# Happy Chanuka



## CharlieD (Dec 4, 2007)

to everybody!


----------



## jkath (Dec 4, 2007)

You beat me to it, Charlie!

Happy Chanuka to you and all others who are celebrating this wonderful holiday!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Chanukka to all of our Jewish friends here at DC. (Also, to those like me who just like the candles and the story so much, we celebrate Chanukka, too!)


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 4, 2007)

The story of chanuka is an ultimate good story for anybody. Victory of good against bad. Victory of few against many. During the temple light of Menorah was illuminating the whole world. Chanuka is indeed the universal Holiday.


----------



## lulu (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Chanuka!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 4, 2007)

Enjoy the day!
Love to you all.


----------



## David Cottrell (Dec 4, 2007)

Amen Charlie, It's a story for all and for all to remember and celebrate with you no matter our religion or lack thereof. So, I accept your best wishes. Thank You, D


----------



## buckytom (Dec 4, 2007)

what a bunch of scottish apiarists were doing in israel at the time is beyond me, but it is a good story.

chappy chanukkah, everyone.


----------



## ella/TO (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Channukah, Hannuka, Hanuka, Chanukah......from Toronto, Ontario!!!
May your lives be as bright as the candles lit tonite!!!!


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 4, 2007)

There's no "c" in Hanukkah, but thanks!

What about Scottish apiarists?  what and who are they, anyhow? 

so is everyone having latkes and jelly donuts tonight?


----------



## buckytom (Dec 4, 2007)

well, since it was originally written in hebrew, i also doubt there was a "c" in it.
So what <I>is</I> the correct way of spelling in English the Hebrew name of the &#0145;Festival of Lights&#0146;?


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 4, 2007)

I really don't care as long as I get my latkes and my jelly donuts! 

This year I'm frying the latkes in duck fat.  It couldn't hurt....


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 4, 2007)

Oooooh, latkes in duck fat. Sounds so yummy. Do you put sour cream or preserves on them, too?


----------



## GB (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Chanuka to all and thanks to everyone for the well wishes.

I have been taught that there are numerous ways to correctly spell the name of the holiday. Some have a C and others do not. One is not more correct over the others.


----------



## David Cottrell (Dec 4, 2007)

What I would like to do if you would help. This Friday I am going to daughter's and would like to make some of the food that would be made in Jewish households during this time of celebrating. If someone would give me suggestions I would much appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 4, 2007)

Whatever the spelling...May it be a meaningful, and memorable occasion for all of you! 

Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## GB (Dec 4, 2007)

David, I do not know the correct spelling, but there is something called Suf Ganyote. they are like little jelly filled doughnut balls. My Israeli friends introduced them to me. They are very popular during Chanuka as they are fried in oil.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 4, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Oooooh, latkes in duck fat. Sounds so yummy. Do you put sour cream or preserves on them, too?


 Terry, I actually like homemade applesauce best on them... Creme Fraiche is also good. 

hmmmm just wondering about mango chutney. I have some on hand. 

David, I know I don't have my Latke recipe in this computer. I'll try to remember to post it when I get home.

The other "biggie" is jelly donuts (Sufganiyot) but most people buy them at the donut shop. They're quite the mess to make.


----------



## GB (Dec 4, 2007)

Ohhhh mango chutney on latkes sounds amazing.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Chunaka,
Peace and love to one and all
kadesma


----------



## auntdot (Dec 4, 2007)

Have never been able to get any resolution to the spelling of the holiday.

Since Charlie posted first will just use his spelling.

A joyous Chanuka to all.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 4, 2007)

Is Charlie Jewish?


----------



## *amy* (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Chanukkah.

Maybe next year, if I have caviar & smoked salmon on hand:

*Potato Pancakes with Smoked Salmon, Caviar and Dill Cream*​ 
Potato Pancakes with Smoked Salmon, Caviar and Dill Cream


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Chanuka to all.Dont know much about it but respect it.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi, dear  Charlie!  "Happy Chanuka"  to you.    May your holiday  be wonderful  and  memorable.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Hanukkah, everyone!  Best wishes for the happiest of holidays!


----------



## David Cottrell (Dec 4, 2007)

Charlie is Jewish! And Ukrainian! and American!


----------



## David Cottrell (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh me, And I should have said, Charlie has had chef's training in Kiev and he is one heck of a nice guy!  Just in case you haven't met him here.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 4, 2007)

Happy Hanukkah/Chanukkah my friends! May the light shine as brightly in your homes and hearts today, and during this season, as it did in the Temple so many years ago.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 4, 2007)

ChefJune said:


> Is Charlie Jewish?



And he types with an accent - don't you hear it?  You know I love ya Charlie!!!! 

Happy Chanuka!!!!!!!!!!  Me, I'm an applesauce girl on mine!!!!


----------



## auntdot (Dec 4, 2007)

As a goyem who grew up in Brooklyn, yep, I will certify Charlie is Jewish.

His posts that request menu items always include whether the dinner is dairy or meat. Perhaps not overtly, but it is in there.

To answer his request, I sometimes have to have to Google to find out whether an item is, or is not, meat, dairy or falls into that category that is neither meat nor dairy, such as eggs, or perhaps is not even kosher.

No, Charlie is the McCoy, from the Jewish side of the McCoys.

And if he wants to call it Chanuka, i will sign on. If someone else wants to call the holiday Hanukah, it is fine with me.

Trying to represent a language such as Hebrew into English pronunciation and letters is tough. 

If the Jewish people want to come to a concensus how the holiday should be spelled in English, I will be happy to do so.

Am sorry I am a bit peevish this evening, it has been a hard day.

But a happy Chamuka, or Hannukah, to all.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 4, 2007)

Despite my father being Jewish, I know very few people who are and none who are practising. We only celebrated Christian holidays here. I guess the biggest adherence we had to the Jewish faith was that my brother and I followed our mother's religion!

So a happy Chanuka to all from an Aussie diluted version!!


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 4, 2007)

ChefJune said:


> Is Charlie Jewish?


 
Yes. What, did you think I was Italian?


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 4, 2007)

David Cottrell said:


> Oh me, And I should have said, Charlie has had chef's training in Kiev and he is one heck of a nice guy!  Just in case you haven't met him here.


You are way too nice, and I never finish the school. Not even close.​


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 4, 2007)

kitchenelf said:


> And he types with an accent - don't you hear it? You know I love ya Charlie!!!!
> 
> Happy Chanuka!!!!!!!!!! Me, I'm an applesauce girl on mine!!!!


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 4, 2007)

Chanuka/Hanukah. What is the diference. How can you type foreign words in other foreign lenguage. We had long discusion about this last year. And yes caviar sounds good.


----------



## lulu (Dec 5, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> Chanuka/Hanukah. What is the diference. How can you type foreign words in other foreign lenguage. We had long discusion about this last year. And yes caviar sounds good.


 
Exactly. The spelling has developed as Jewish people setled and had to adapt to other languages and pronouciations and indeed alphabets! Thats why there are so many variants. All serves to show the history an make it more interesting IMO.


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 5, 2007)

LOL Charlie,,,
The comment "did you think I was Italian" made me laugh out loud, my kids think I'm crazy!! I can just hear a thick NOT Italian accent as you say that! 

Happy Chaunuka to everyone (sorry I'm late) and I would also like to join the 
"Charlie is Great" club that seems to have formed in this thread!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 5, 2007)

yay charlie!!!

a special happy chanukah to you, our friend.


----------



## David Cottrell (Dec 5, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> You are way too nice, and I never finish the school. Not even close.​


 
Well however long it was is a lot longer than I've been to cooking school which is never. Fact is you can cook circles around me with one arm tied behind your back and teach me all at the same time. So there. Seems to me they taught you one thing if nothing else - how to take a lemon and make lemonade out of it. Cheers, Happy Chanukah.


----------



## *amy* (Dec 5, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> Yes. What, did you think I was Italian?


 
Your Italian Perogies must have given you away.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 5, 2007)

I knew it.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 5, 2007)

David Cottrell said:


> Well however long it was is a lot longer than I've been to cooking school which is never. Fact is you can cook circles around me with one arm tied behind your back and teach me all at the same time. So there. Seems to me they taught you one thing if nothing else - how to take a lemon and make lemonade out of it. Cheers, Happy Chanukah.


 

Yeah, I know, if it is a pink lemonade you need pink lemons, I know that is one thing I learned for sure.  

Believe me 6 month is nothing, when a 17 year old boy is surrounded by 15 girls. Well, there was another guy, but after serving 3 years on nuclear submarine he was no competition for me, if you know what I mean. Really, there was no time to learn, well there was, but not about cooking.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks everybody. But I really would like to return to Chanukah/Hanukah and not me. Happy Chanuka everybody and thank you.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 24, 2008)

I decided to revive this old thread to wish everybody Happy Chanukah once again. There is a lot of interesting stuff we talked about last year; it is still valid this year. Happy Chanukah everybody!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 24, 2008)

Happy Chanukah to you, too, Charlie! And to everyone else here who celebrates this wonderful holiday. Sadly, I have made no latkes yet but after re-reading this thread, I think I know what I'll be doing tomorrow in the kitchen!


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 24, 2008)

Chanuka Recipes Index


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 24, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Happy Chanukah to you, too, Charlie! And to everyone else here who celebrates this wonderful holiday. Sadly, I have made no latkes yet but after re-reading this thread, I think I know what I'll be doing tomorrow in the kitchen!



   Yes tomorrow is definitely a good night to make latkes and tell Chanukah stories at the diner time. You see tomorrow is the saddest night of Chanukah the 5-th night. This night can never be Shabbos.


----------



## David Cottrell (Dec 24, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> Yes tomorrow is definitely a good night to make latkes and tell Chanukah stories at the diner time. You see tomorrow is the saddest night of Chanukah the 5-th night. This night can never be Shabbos.


 
Thank you CharlieD! You just filled in one of the missing pieces for me. A happy Chanukah wish from you is a honor. You know, I must start on Latkes.
Blessings to whom all this applies of any faith.


----------



## ella/TO (Dec 24, 2008)

Happy Channukah to one and all, enjoy those latkes and donuts.....Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to one and all also......enjoy EVERYTHING!!!!!.....especially Peace on Earth!!!!!


----------

